# melanoid gsd?



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

I took Dudley to the dog park this weekend and at one point, I saw another GSD puppy with its owner. Since Dudley is more playful with other GSDs, I took him over to say hi. About halfway there, the owner sees us and decides to meet us halfway and the following conversations ensues

Guy: Hey, what breed is your puppy? (seriously?!?)
Me: German Shepherd
Guy: Is he purebred?
Me: Yeah, yours too?
Guy: Yeah, what do they call that coat coloring? They have a name for it
Me: um, sable?
Guy: No, he's different from a sable. He has that coat that you see a lot of police dogs with. I think it's melanie, melanoid, something
Me: I've never heard of that
Guy: Yeah, he could be a great police dog, I can tell him from his coat and form.
Me: How do you know?
Guy: I'm a cop

yatta yatta yatta....What's a melanoid? And here's Dudley


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Did he mean Malinois? Which would be a type of dog, not a type of coat.









Great day for Point Isabel! We had plans in Mill Valley today and when we left our house it was 96 degrees, as we drove past PI it was only 71. A 20-25 minute drive and 25 degrees cooler! That's one reason we love it there - on the hottest days it's still usually very pleasant. Did you get him in the water? 

We were there yesterday and the dogs had a great time swimming.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Didn't ask him what kind of cop did ya?

Other that the know-it-all (always a few), how did you like Pt Isabel? Looks like a good weather day out there.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Look at the size of that noggin on Dudley. It looks like it's as big as the rest of his body. They look so goofy at that age. I've got a feeling you're going to have a big boy someday.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: c20 and Dudley
> Guy: No, he's different from a sable. He has that coat that you see a lot of police dogs with. I think it's melanie, melanoid, something


Gotta love all the "experts" running around.









There's no such thing as what he is referring to. Dudley is a sable, plain and simple. And a beautiful one at that.

I'd bet the guy was thinking Malinois, which is a completely different breed altogether (and colored nothing like Dudley!)


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

I asked if he is in the K-9 unit, but he's just a beat cop in SF. He says his puppy plays with the other dogs in the unit, but it's strange that he couldn't identify Dudley as a GSD right away.

Pt Isabel was great. We went on both Sat and Sun. Sat was very hot, but Sun had a cool breeze so it was perfect. I had Dudley on a leash for about 10 minutes, but eventually I let him loose so test him. He was perfect with his recalls! He would sometimes play with other dogs, but would run back if I was too far away. Everyone was very happy to see a puppy and the other dogs didn't mind his sniffing. Only saw about 5-6 GSDs total.

Of course, everyone had the same first comments - big ears, big feet, he's gonna be big


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What time were you guys there on Saturday? We got there somewhere between l:30 and 2:00 PM. We park near Mudpuppy's, and then walk along the water, turn in at the channel, and cross the footbridge to the other side. We usually swim the dogs on the far side of the area across the bridge where water access is easiest, although they usually hop into the channel a couple of times along the way. When the tide is all the way up the water is often too rough at the dog ramp, so they don't always go in there.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Maybe he was referring to a "melanistic" sable?????

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/07_Colour_&_Pigment/Colour_&_Pigment.html


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe he meant Melanistic? Which would be a blanket back with a lot of black extending down the legs. Melanin is the black pigment, and a melanistic describes a dog, or snake, or other animal that has a LOT of black pigmen on. 

They Malinois and melanistic might just be terms he heard the other cops throw around and he confused the two.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I have heard Melanistic being used for black sables, a "Melanistic" sable. 
http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/07_Colour_&_Pigment/Colour_&_Pigment.html

*EDIT*
Oops, already posted, yes I'm slow.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: c20 and DudleyI asked if he is in the K-9 unit, but he's just a beat cop in SF. He says his puppy plays with the other dogs in the unit,


Okay, what is up with that? NO K9 officer I know lets his patrol/drug/explosives, etc etc ect play with other dogs. Is that common practice?!!! 

I'd never heard the term before - very interesting the things we learn here. That's why I love this forum!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Quote:Okay, what is up with that? NO K9 officer I know lets his patrol/drug/explosives, etc etc ect play with other dogs. Is that common practice?!!!


 That's a good point Jen, and you are right. No, it isn't common practice. I know the RCMP dog handlers who raise potential K9 do not allow their dogs to play with other dogs, and a club member is raising his 2nd puppy for a K9 program, and pups are not allowed to play with other dogs (he kept the first dog he raised, we did warn him that he wouldn't be able to give him back after having him for a year, LOL).


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

What's the reason for no play?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: c20 and DudleyWhat's the reason for no play?


All their focus should be on the handler. As working dogs, they cannot be distracted by the presence of other dogs. They learn to ignore other dogs, as all their social needs are met through their handler.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AniadoubleMaybe he was referring to a "melanistic" sable?????
> 
> http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/07_Colour_&_Pigment/Colour_&_Pigment.html


Good Catch Ania









*Melanistic = Dark coloration of the hair or fur.*


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So, would you call Dudley Melanistic or would he be a sable with a recessive saddle?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I would not call Dudley a melanistic sable, no. A melanistic sable is much darker. Dudley is a regular ol' sable. Would also be considered a patterned sable as he does have a distinct saddle/blanket pattern whereas many sables do not.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So does a patterned sable also carry the blanket pattern and can produce B/T if the dam also carries B/T or is it just a variation on the regular sable pattern?

I know my very black sable with toe penciling and tarheels does [for sure] carry a black recessive. So all he could produce would be sables or blacks.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Patterns in sables seems to be irrelevant in terms of what other color genetics the dog carries. IOW, a sable having a pattern doesn't necessarily mean it carries black/tan as it's recessive.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

He does not look like a Malanois to me. He is gorgeous by the way


----------

